# Vermont in the Fall



## Jim Bryan (Aug 3, 2015)

What Timeshares do you like? We like small town and mountain views. Never been to Vermont. Thank you for any and all info.


----------



## theo (Aug 3, 2015)

*My $0.02 worth...*



Jim Bryan said:


> What Timeshares do you like? We like small town and mountain views. Never been to Vermont. Thank you for any and all info.



Smuggler's Notch is certainly well known with lots of owners and fans here on TUG. I've never been there; it's frankly too far north / drive for our preference and I get a little nervous being that far away from salt water anyhow . I also don't know how or if its' takeover by Wyndham has altered the overall Smuggs experience.

I dunno nuthin' about Trapp Lodge in Stowe either, but I'm sure that it's worth looking into further if you're o.k. with the additional distance.

In very southern Vermont, near Mt. Snow, is Crafts Inn (RCI #5024) in Wilmington; it certainly fits any and every possible criterion for a "small town" (to say the least). Stayed there once; nice enough timeshare facility (a former inn) but definitely a "small town" to the max, bordering on being an outright snooze, to be honest. :zzz: 
No air conditioning at Crafts Inn; potentially a real show-stopper in a hot summer like this one, but you've mentioned going in the fall, so likely not an issue for you. 

Killington Townhouses _used to_ be just off the mountain road leading up to the Killington ski area, but a massive fire there last year was probably its' swan song as a timeshare facility. Killington Grand (RCI #4913) is another option on the Killington mountain road, but we never stayed there. I'm frankly not a Killington area fan. It *is* quite popular with many New Yorkers, presumably due in part to easy Interstate access from NY / NJ. They bring with them a very different "vibe", IMnsHO. Enough said.    

I suspect that it would probably be very difficult to exchange into Jackson Gore Inn (RCI # 5422) in Ludlow, but it would surely be *my* first choice, all things considered. 
Nice location, good access to scenic Route 100, abuts the Okemo ski area and Ludlow is a comfortably sized and eminently enjoyable Vermont town, IMnsHO. 

I hope this limited and admittedly subjective personal experience / input regarding a few Vermont timeshares is of some help or interest. If not, too bad --- no refunds.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 3, 2015)

I am partial to Smuggs as I have owned there for 16 years and I do prefer Northern Vermont, although the whole state is gorgeous. Smuggs is close to Stowe and you can drive through the Notch to Stowe up until and slightly after Columbus day until it closes the end of October for the winter season. 

The views of Mount Mansfield and the surrounding peaks is awesome. Lots of small towns all around the area. I also like the Champlain Islands which are about an hour away.

I have always wanted to stay at Jackson Gore also, but it is hard to get a rental or and exchange there.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 4, 2015)

So far the resorts mentioned seem to be in RCI.  If OP has II, I recommend Trapp Lodge in Stowe.  Great views from all units, and Stowe is a small, but interesting town.  Certainly much more to do there than in Wilmington - I live very close to Wilmington and can't imagine why anyone would ever stay in the Crafts Inn.  As Theo noted, it is definitely a snooze fest!


----------



## klpca (Aug 4, 2015)

I've always wanted to check out the fall colors in Vermont but I have a scheduling issue with my job. I can't take off any time until after Oct 15. Is that too late to see the colors? I managed to see a pretty good show in Virginia a few years ago in early November, and Sedona, while a totally different experience had outstanding fall colors in Oct, but I would love to visit the northeast. Thanks in advance.


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 4, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I am partial to Smuggs as I have owned there for 16 years and I do prefer Northern Vermont, although the whole state is gorgeous. Smuggs is close to Stowe and you can drive through the Notch to Stowe up until and slightly after Columbus day until it closes the end of October for the winter season.
> 
> The views of Mount Mansfield and the surrounding peaks is awesome. Lots of small towns all around the area. I also like the Champlain Islands which are about an hour away.
> 
> I have always wanted to stay at Jackson Gore also, but it is hard to get a rental or and exchange there.



We are headed to Jackson Gore Inn for April break next year.  Can't wait to see what that's like!!!


----------



## Bwolf (Aug 4, 2015)

Like tashamen, we are partial to Trapp.  There is the Lodge itself for rentals, Guest Houses for exchange or rent, and the Villas, which you may be able to rent from some of the usual sites or you could call the sales office at Trapp and  ask Treg if there is anything available.


----------



## theo (Aug 4, 2015)

klpca said:


> <snip> I can't take off any time until after Oct 15. Is that too late to see the colors?



For peak colors yes, too late, except perhaps for much more southern areas of New England --- but after mid-October is surely too late for Vermont (or Maine).


----------



## theo (Aug 4, 2015)

tashamen said:


> I live very close to Wilmington and can't imagine why anyone would ever stay in the Crafts Inn.  As Theo noted, it is definitely a snooze fest!



Agreed, but Crafts Inn / Wilmington is at least very convenient to Mount Snow for skiers. Frankly though, I didn't care for Mt. Snow as a ski area either.


----------



## klpca (Aug 4, 2015)

theo said:


> For peak colors yes, too late, except for more southern areas of New England --- but mid-October+ is almost surely a bit too late for Vermont (or Maine).



Thanks so much Theo. That is exactly the feedback that I need. Have things gotten started by the third week of September? I can usually get away for a week just after Sept 15. (But then I have to get back to the office by the 23rd, lol)! Otherwise I will have to wait for retirement.


----------



## theo (Aug 4, 2015)

klpca said:


> Thanks so much Theo. That is exactly the feedback that I need. Have things gotten started by the third week of September? I can usually get away for a week just after Sept 15. (But then I have to get back to the office by the 23rd, lol)! Otherwise I will have to wait for retirement.



Given the sizable area and varying topography of the collective New England states, with the White Mountains in NH, the Green Mountains of VT, the Berkshire Hills in Massachusetts and a whole lot of Atlantic coastline, there is really no easy, accurate, one size fits all answer or projection, particularly without geographic specificity. Weather conditions also factor in and vary considerably from year to year.   

In mid-Coast Maine, mid to late September is generally a fair bet, but this is not a deciduous maple predominant area anyhow. In New England, it's the maples that provide most of the flaming colors. Oak leaves just dry out and turn brown. Coniferous tree needles stay green.  Vermonters or folks from Cow Hampshire surely have far more knowledge and experience than I possess regarding the "timing" of fall colors in the more inland areas of New England.

I can't speak knowledgeably about inland areas of New England, but I think around here, as a crude and general observation, it's probably fair to say that perceptible color change _begins_ maybe a week or so after Labor Day and has peaked (or is already past peak) by around Columbus Day in most years.  

"Leaf peeper" season projection is a speculative and risky business. It's not nice to fool Mother Nature --- but Mother Nature makes a frequent practice of fooling *us*.


----------



## klpca (Aug 4, 2015)

theo said:


> Given the sizable area and varying topography of the collective New England states, with the White Mountains in NH, the Green Mountains of VT, the Berkshire Hills in Massachusetts and a whole lot of Atlantic coastline, there is really no easy, accurate, one size fits all answer or projection ---particularly without geographic specificity. Weather conditions also factor in and vary considerably from year to year.
> 
> In mid-Coast Maine, mid to late September is generally a fair bet, but this is not a deciduous maple predominant area anyhow. In New England, it's the maples that provide most of the flaming colors. Oak leaves just dry out and turn brown. Coniferous tree needles stay green.  Vermonters or folks from NH surely have far more knowledge and experience with the "timing" of fall colors in inland areas of New England than I possess.
> 
> ...



In that case I'll put it back on the "someday" list. My work schedule frequently gets in the way of my travel schedule.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 4, 2015)

Here's a map of expected peak fall foliage.  I suggest you start on the Sept calendar.  You will definitely be too late after Oct 18 - even for MA, which is later than northern New England.  You can also click through the calendar date by date instead of watching the video clip.

Looks like end of Sept/very beginning of Oct is when you want to be in Northern New England.

http://www.yankeefoliage.com/peak-foliage-forecast-map/


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2015)

The week before Columbus Day is perfect. After that, things start to brown out in Vermont. As for New Hampshire- mid-Sept.- the trees start with the vibrant reds-awesome! But again, don't go past Columbus Day for peak color.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2015)

missyrcrews said:


> We are headed to Jackson Gore Inn for April break next year.  Can't wait to see what that's like!!!



That is great! You have to tell me how it was! I really want to try to go there sometime, but hard to get a rental, which is what I would do.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes, Trapp Family Lodge is awesome and would be a great choice!


----------



## missyrcrews (Aug 4, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> That is great! You have to tell me how it was! I really want to try to go there sometime, but hard to get a rental, which is what I would do.



The calendar shifts, so that our April break week isn't week 14 at Cold Spring.  When that happens, we exchange.  2014 was Smuggs, 2015 was Samoset, and then 2016 is Jackson Gore.  (Three good swaps if I do say so myself!)  Back to Cold Spring for 4 years after that.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you for your info!!!


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Aug 7, 2015)

Two years ago we stayed at Jackson Gore Inn in southern Vt. Great location for short day trips to small towns and beautiful scenery. Mid October was perfect for leaf peeping.


----------



## silentg (Aug 7, 2015)

My very first timeshare was The Seasons at Sugarbush in Warren Vermont. It is on Route 100. Just outside of Waitsfield and in Sugarbush Valley. If it is just your wife and you going it is a quaint little place in a good location. They have done extensive renovation.  Usually have available 1 bedrooms and a few converted 2 bedroom units. For foliage it is quite beautiful. I would recommend it for fall. Trades thru RCI, and Dial an Exchange.
Silentg


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Aug 7, 2015)

Iwant2gonow said:


> Two years ago we stayed at Jackson Gore Inn in southern Vt. Great location for short day trips to small towns and beautiful scenery. Mid October was perfect for leaf peeping.



I just looked up my exact RCI exchange dates in 2013. They were Oct 4th through 11th. The leaves were gorgeous at that time. 

If you end up in southern Vermont try to include a day trip to the quaint town of Woodstock. There is a shop on a side street called The Village Butcher Shop.
Here is a link  http://www.woodstockvt.com/shopping_details.php?mid=1014
We picked up a homemade chicken pot pie which was frozen to heat up in the condo one night.  Ended up taking the drive back to pick up 3 more to take home to NJ. 
We also attended an outdoor chili cook-off in Woodstock. Local restaurants were competing. Delish! 

Here is a link to all of the shops in Woodstock
http://www.woodstockvt.com/shopping.php

If you would like restaurant ideas just ask


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 9, 2015)

Much good info!  Thanks!!


----------



## Luvstotravel (Aug 14, 2015)

I love the Crafts Inn, and we have stayed there several times.  In warm weather, we like to just relax on the front porch with a nice cold beverage and watch the world go by.  In the winter, we love skiing at Mount Snow, and we use the Inn as a base for exploring the area.  

We also LOVE Stowe, but we prefer staying on the Stowe side of the Notch.  (Smuggler's Notch is an actual gap in the mountains, very twisty and winding, with lots of massive boulders.)  On one side of the notch is the resort of Smugglers' Notch, and not much else.  They DO have a lot of activities for families, but we're almost empty-nesters, and have no interest in most of the stuff they have.  The other side of the gap has Stowe and tons of restaurants, bars and shops.

We've also stayed at Bolton Valley, which is at the top of a mountain with very little to do except ski during ski season.  Waterbury, nearby Bolton Valley, is a nice little town too, with plenty of interesting stuff to do.


----------



## silentg (Aug 26, 2015)

So Jim, Did you get an exchange in Vermont? Let us know?


----------



## tonyg (Aug 26, 2015)

silentg said:


> My very first timeshare was The Seasons at Sugarbush in Warren Vermont. It is on Route 100. Just outside of Waitsfield and in Sugarbush Valley. If it is just your wife and you going it is a quaint little place in a good location. They have done extensive renovation.  Usually have available 1 bedrooms and a few converted 2 bedroom units. For foliage it is quite beautiful. I would recommend it for fall. Trades thru RCI, and Dial an Exchange.
> Silentg



Seems that came up in our late Sunday night chats back in the old days.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 29, 2015)

Still working on it. I turned it over to the CEO! :whoopie:


----------



## silentg (Sep 1, 2015)

This is one I would like to see
http://orangelake.com/owners/explore-our-resorts/ascutney-mountain-resort


----------



## Jim Bryan (Sep 7, 2015)

Very nice thanks!!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you again!


----------

